# Rings for active people?



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm looking for some feedback on rings (engagement in particular) and what active women wear? High set (ie: traditional) rings seem inconvenient for most activities and outdoor fun. I'm not into big rocks or anything overly showy, but we're looking for something simple and functional (durable), yet unusual too. Titanium looks interesting...any suggestions?


----------



## Tom Foolery (Jul 7, 2006)

Titanium will permamently mark ceramic surfaces. ie toilet/bathroom sink.
Go platinum.

Talk to a _good_ jeweller about what you want and they'll give you ideas.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I have a sculpted gold band that I love. No rocks for me.

I have a pretty extreme opinion about the whole engagement diamond thing. If you do some homework on it, the whole industry/concept was created by the diamond industry to sell diamonds. Tradition? Not. Until the Debeers marketing team got going on it, there wasn't much to an engagement ring. Two-three months salary is a sales guideline invented by the marketers to make you spend money on diamonds and make you feel like a successful man for doing so.. Wouldn't that money be better put to a down payment on a house, or more bikes? 

heh heh, rant over.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I totally agree, Formica. I'd like something meaningful, but not over the top. These are hard to find, however. 

If only there were engagement bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Our bands were custom gold bands. Each one is unique, a jeweler did them lost wax method. We looked for some time, all the regular jewelry shops were pretty boring. We finally found an artisan jeweler who had some neat stuff.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

We didn't go the diamond way. I have a cornflower blue sapphire for my engagement ring. Something different from a diamond and probably cost half as much. My husband had the ring custom made (lost wax method): modified tension setting in 19K white gold. His ring is also custom made: a turkish knot in 19K white gold. 

I don't like to wear jewelry when riding. Just my wedding band and a sport watch.


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

formica said:


> I have a sculpted gold band that I love. No rocks for me.
> 
> I have a pretty extreme opinion about the whole engagement diamond thing. If you do some homework on it, the whole industry/concept was created by the diamond industry to sell diamonds. Tradition? Not. Until the Debeers marketing team got going on it, there wasn't much to an engagement ring. Two-three months salary is a sales guideline invented by the marketers to make you spend money on diamonds and make you feel like a successful man for doing so.. Wouldn't that money be better put to a down payment on a house, or more bikes?
> 
> heh heh, rant over.


Have you read the book 'The Heartless Stone : a journey through the world of diamonds, deceit and desire'? I can never own or wear a diamond after reading it! My right hand ring is a 2ct Tanzanite set in platnium. After reading the book I had to research Tanzanite mining. Same rules apply as diamond mining. I'm actually embarrassed to wear/own it now. I bought the ring long before I read the book and truly knew just how disgusting the industry is.

I'd go with something creative that matched my social/political views. Of course, for me, that would mean I wouldn't even have a wedding ring.


----------



## Sleeveless (Nov 18, 2006)

My boss and his wife are VERY active people and finally got a tatoo of a ring. It had to be only on the top of their ring finger as a lot of tatoo artists won't do hands. I don't know how classy you think that is but you're not gonna find anything more practical I don't think.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

A) Who cares if titanium marks a toilet: I dump in it, but I'm worried about scratches? 
B) A tattoo on a spot that can't be covered up is a great way to ensure your future employers look at you strangely. Classy. Really.
C) I really don't care much about all the little African kids perishing in the pursuit of rocks. DeBeers is evil just like Microsoft is evil and supporting such corporations probably means I'm supporting terrorism in Mongolia. I'm sure every piece of clothing I buy is made by a disadvantaged Chinese immigrant worker in a sweatshop who's probably sewn their hand to a shirt at least twice in life. I still won't walk around naked to make a statement. Such is the way the world works. 

How do titanium rings hold up in terms of wear? Scratches, etc. I know you can't resize them, but how are they durability wise?


----------



## Sleeveless (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't have a strangely, I don't know about you. Are you affiliated with the OP somehow?


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

Sleeveless said:


> I don't have a strangely, I don't know about you. Are you affiliated with the OP somehow?


Gee...

I wonder...



Fixed typo. Tattoo ring...weird.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

^^

After his last post, I'm not sure


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

msrutzie said:


> Have you read the book 'The Heartless Stone : a journey through the world of diamonds, deceit and desire'? I can never own or wear a diamond after reading it! My right hand ring is a 2ct Tanzanite set in platnium. After reading the book I had to research Tanzanite mining. Same rules apply as diamond mining. I'm actually embarrassed to wear/own it now. I bought the ring long before I read the book and truly knew just how disgusting the industry is.
> 
> I'd go with something creative that matched my social/political views. Of course, for me, that would mean I wouldn't even have a wedding ring.


yes, I read that. I knew much of it in a general manner prior to reading that, but it's a very good read.

As for the comparing de beers to microsoft....   last I heard the MS campus was a pretty nice place to work. It's not a mile underground, and they don't do an anus check when you are leaving the premises.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

formica said:


> As for the comparing de beers to microsoft....   last I heard the MS campus was a pretty nice place to work, and they don't do an anus check when you are leaving the premises.


Again, who cares? They aren't related to me, they're not my family, so why should I waste my limited amount of sympathy for human beings on them? They're doing what they need to do to make a living, just like everyone else.

Back to the original question that was so obviously ignored:
How does titanium (with a tension set diamond) hold up to daily use?


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

A well-cut, decent-quality diamond really is purty. But I'd rather get one secondhand or something, b/c I also don't like the idea of the cruelity and imposed scarcity.

Love the alternative ideas. I have a rhodolite garnet cabuchon in 18K gold that I'm besotted with. Also partial to The only diamond ring I own is 0.3 carat also in 18K gold. Tiny but sparkles like fireworks, from a North American mine. Also partial to hematite jewelry. 

A lot of jewelry-makers are coming out with steel pieces, which are low-maintenance, cheaper, yet shiny like silver. Can't imagine it has the same feel as a precious metal.


----------



## Sleeveless (Nov 18, 2006)

OK, since apparently I have to guess here I'm assuming Rob and Blue are in the lovingly active relationship. What I find more interesting than Ti's use in rings is Rob's completely unsympathetic (and bossy) attitude. 

Seems like instead of not caring about someone simply because they don't share the same mommy as you, you could try to expand your limited amount of sympathy a bit. Instead you'd rather be sarcastic to those who are trying to help you out with your petty search for the greatest jewelry. :madmax: 

No offense to soon to be Mrs. Rob, you seem to be fairly nice.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

Sleeveless said:


> OK, since apparently I have to guess here I'm assuming Rob and Blue are in the lovingly active relationship. What I find more interesting than Ti's use in rings is Rob's completely unsympathetic (and bossy) attitude.
> 
> Seems like instead of not caring about someone simply because they don't share the same mommy as you, you could try to expand your limited amount of sympathy a bit. Instead you'd rather be sarcastic to those who are trying to help you out with your petty search for the greatest jewelry. :madmax:
> 
> No offense to soon to be Mrs. Rob, you seem to be fairly nice.


No, I'm rather sarcastic to asanine comments like this:



> "I don't know how classy you think that is but you're not gonna find anything more practical I don't think."


That's not helping, that's posting just for the sake of posting something about your boss, and had nothing to do with a ring for an active person. And a rant about how diamonds are morally wrong is again, not an answer to a question but yet another way to insert a moral thought into a reply to a post that had nothing to do with morality.

Another MTBR classic thread we've got here with first class responses that have nothing to do with a practical jewelry design. 

You're correct, she is very nice. I'm an uncaring douche, if you will.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Amazing that Rob is a chiropractor and not a lawyer. Regardless of his jarring online personality...

Thanks to those who are commenting about rings, whether tattooed (that is quite odd) or otherwise. I wasn't trying to stir up a socially conscience conversation. Albeit it's important, but not what I'm trying to get to the bottom of here. Let's find some biker compatible rings first and then we'll investigate their origin


----------



## Sleeveless (Nov 18, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> No, I'm rather sarcastic to asanine comments like this:
> 
> That's not helping, that's posting just for the sake of posting something about your boss, and had nothing to do with a ring for an active person. And a rant about how diamonds are morally wrong is again, not an answer to a question but yet another way to insert a moral thought into a reply to a post that had nothing to do with morality.
> 
> ...


I have no reason to randomly post something about my boss. I merely responded to your very nice SO's question. The tatoo was his solution to her exact problem, and I thought it could be of use to her. If not, hopefully it wasn't too much difficulty to read it and dismiss it as "not for you" (her). Belittling my solution as well as some others does not help anyone either, and comes across as rude to those who have taken their time trying to help. If MTBR threads are so classically useless I guess there was no reason to post in the first place.

I leave you to your thread hoping you find many more first class responses.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I went with no ring, FWIW. Reasons being that any ring is not going to be comfortable to ride in, and I feel like it's both unnecessary and a waste of money - and my husband, while he offered to buy whatever I liked, doesn't like wearing jewelry either.


----------



## Tom Foolery (Jul 7, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> A) Who cares if titanium marks a toilet: I dump in it, but I'm worried about scratches?


You'd care more if it was the vanity basin you brush your teeth in every day and it has black lines all over it from a ring. Its not about scratching, its about black lines (like pencil) that will never come off.


----------



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)

Be Creative!! How about a Carbon Fiber ring with a Titanium inset - or Titanium in the shape of a diamond. Not sure how the carbon fiber would hold up though. Do something that will make people talk. I always wanted to make a ring that looked like a seatpost clamp. Maybe this is just worthless informaiton. Good luck.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

rewarder said:


> Be Creative!! How about a Carbon Fiber ring with a Titanium inset - or Titanium in the shape of a diamond. Not sure how the carbon fiber would hold up though. Do something that will make people talk. I always wanted to make a ring that looked like a seatpost clamp. Maybe this is just worthless informaiton. Good luck.


On the contrary, a very good idea. I hadn't thought to look for something that incorporated carbon in it, but that could be a very interesting proposition.


----------



## arnijr (Jun 21, 2007)

I think people are generally too concerned about scratching and durability. My 16 year old gold ring, that I wear whatever I'm doing (no choice, it doesn't come off...) may be scratched, but that doesn't really detract from its appearance. If I wanted to, I could get it polished, after using cold water and soap to get it off, but it doesn't really need that. The relatively narrow band really doesn't get in my way.
If you don't want to hear my views on diamonds, stop reading now.
As for diamond engagement rings, being male I wouldn't be expected to wear one, but I don't see how they would really work with anything resembling an active lifestyle. They really beg to get tangled up in anything and everything. Not that it's ever going to be a problem for me or my wife, the diamond industry will never, ever get a dime from me. I'm not going to fund the atrocities of diamond mining or other atrocities funded by diamond mining.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Sleeveless said:


> OK, since apparently I have to guess here I'm assuming Rob and Blue are in the lovingly active relationship. What I find more interesting than Ti's use in rings is Rob's completely unsympathetic (and bossy) attitude.


Bossy and unsympathetic just scratches the surface of his many negative traits.
Too bad he found the WL, I thought he spent his time raging against vegetarianism and Specialized bikes.

So he comes on a thread, puts down a bunch of posters about their personal beliefs and then wonders why no one is responding to his questions? Then starts an argument.

I think the people who choose not to buy diamonds because of personal convictions are admirable. They are thinking for themselves, rather than being "sheeple". We need more of that in the world. I think a sapphire is a much prettier stone than a diamond. And a custom band much more personal than a rock that you picked up in some overpriced jewelry store...

As for the tattooed rings- what the heck, people get tattoos of much wierder stuff and in much wierder places than that all the time. Whatever works for ya.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

MtbRN said:


> Bossy and unsympathetic just scratches the surface of his many negative traits.
> Too bad he found the WL, I thought he spent his time raging against vegetarianism and Specialized bikes.
> 
> So he comes on a thread, puts down a bunch of posters about their personal beliefs and then wonders why no one is responding to his questions? Then starts an argument.
> ...


Veganism as a moral choice is defendable. Veganism as a nutritional choice is absolutely undfendable. Specialized sucks. :thumbsup:

There's absolutely nothing "sheeple" about purchasing a diamond. "Sheeple" is spending 3 month's salary on something that does not hold value worth a damn (unless you count sentimental value). As I said, I'm not moved by the "diamond mine atrocities" argument, so let's just move on, eh? Opinions differ, and while I understand your point, I have no interest in supporting it as it does not directly affect me.

People get tattoos in weirder places and for weirder reasons. The problem remains that nearly all employers will look at you and instantly form an opinion based upon an exposed tattoo, and many employers have clauses specifically stating that no exposed tattoos are allowed. How nice that a sentiment of life long committment can be a life long burden as well. Not really the intended purpose, is it now?

Alas, MtbRN, I only call it as I see it. The quest to be "different" and "not a follower" is more of a blind following than those who decide to be "mainstream" and "normal". Such a pity people are so driven to be so....the same as everyone else who's trying to be different. Tsk tsk.

So, now that everyone's oversensitivities have been addressed....


----------



## VT Mtbkr (Jan 19, 2004)

I went with a 3 stone engagement ring with the thought that it would catch on less then having 1 stone sticking out there. Simple white gold for the setting trying to keep the cost down. The wedding band is also very simple with two grooves in white gold and no diamonds. 

I have always taken all my jewelery off before riding, or any outdoor activity and continue to do so. My husband got a white gold band which was more expensive then we wante but we wanted something that could easily be cut off since he was planning to wear it all the time.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Nearly every day, I'm grabbing on to either a handlebar or a trail tool. On the days that I'm not, I like punching stuff.

So, yeah, I'm active, too lazy to take off my wedding ring, and too forgetful to remember what I did with it if I did.

The man-stallion got me a platinum ring with a smallish low set diamond. I'm sure the setting has a fancy name, but I don't know it. He did the shopping. And the researching. But, the stone has never come loose and I never think about it while I'm playing.

His ring is Ti, because having a Ti ring is rad. It's cheap, shiny, and he can open beers with it. I don't think they can be resized, but they are cheap enough that you could always just get a new one. 

Or, if you do decide to be socially conscious, you could always get one of these:










Nothing else quite says, "I love you, baby. Oh, and I love beer."


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

For what it's worth, my setting looks kinda like this, in that it's low with four prongs holding the sparkly in.


----------



## arnijr (Jun 21, 2007)

In the interest of a marriage lasting longer than the current Hollywood average, I'd advice against hijacking threads started by one's gf/fiance/wife, especially if one's own views are untenable in polite company. :nono: This goes double if said thread is in the women's lounge. Feel free to extend this advice beyond internet forums.
Just friendly advice from one married man to one about to be.  We now return to the scheduled programming.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Riding with a ring*

be careful. I've known several people who had to have their rings cut off after a fall. Also, Ti rings are very hard and can be _very difficult_ for medical professionals to cut off. This could pose a big problem if you've jammed your finger, it's swelling up and you need to get the ring removed but it won't come off.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

Bluebug32 said:


> I totally agree, Formica. I'd like something meaningful, but not over the top. These are hard to find, however.
> 
> If only there were engagement bikes :thumbsup:


My husband and I talked about getting engagement bikes, but we had both recently upgraded to fairly expensive FS bikes within 1-2 years before getting engaged. So, we certainly didn't want to spend thousands of dollars again when what we had was still new and shiny.

Back to the original question: I ended up with a flat band with a half-circle of 2mm sapphires in white gold (wouldn't have been durable in titanium the way it's put together) for an engagement ring, and I love it. I wear this ring riding, skiing, etc. because it fits easily under my gloves and I'm afraid I'll lose it if I take it off too often.  Both my husband and I got matching titanium wedding bands, and I wear mine almost all the time (except rock climbing). I love that it is lightweight, inexpensive, and reasonably durable (mine shows almost no scratches after 1.5 years, but my husband's is getting somewhat scratched).

Another option that was recommended to us is tungsten carbide--much harder (very difficult to scratch), but also much heavier and much more expensive.

Best of luck!


----------



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't think I supposed to be in this section because I'm a guy but I'm going anyway 
My original idea with the "Seat Post Collar" could be designed so that you could tighten it (just like a real post collar) or unscrew it so it forces it open and spreads it so it could be removed when your finger becomes swollen or injured. Plus it would be split so it could bent open in case of an emergency. Anyway, there is a guy who makes single speed cogs from Titanium that also makes Carbon Fiber/Ti rings:thumbsup: (I have no affiliation with him) boonerings.com Here are some samples

















Also, Check the back pages of Dirt Rag magazine. I know they have Jewelry crafts people there. How about a ring in the shape of a head tube badge 
I'm really bored at work today


----------



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)

This one is Ti. It looks like it could be spread open in case of an emergency. I'll quit bugging you guys now.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.tirings.com/index.php/cPath/74
I have 2 friends with Ti rings. Both are unique and look fantastic. This site had carbon fiber stuff too. I don't know anything about them other than a quick search.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

Rewarder, thanks for the designs. Where is that last titanium ring from?


----------



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> Rewarder, thanks for the designs. Where is that last titanium ring from?


http://www.boonerings.com/index.html

This guy has a bunch of rings. You could probably buy her a ring and a bike Buy one for yourself too:thumbsup: Tell her I said it's OK!!


----------



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)

There is all sorts of stuff out there!!! Now it's a quest 
http://www.ti-designs.com/


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

This is great information everyone!! Keep the suggestions and the photos coming. I've never been a huge fan of diamonds so keep the creative alternatives coming too.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

rewarder said:


> http://www.boonerings.com/index.html
> 
> You could probably buy her a ring and a bike


Best idea so far! :thumbsup:

I've heard some not-so-great things about the quality and customer service of Boone since there was a change in ownership. Has anyone dealt with him? Good, bad?


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

Bluebug32 said:


> Best idea so far! :thumbsup:
> 
> I've heard some not-so-great things about the quality and customer service of Boone since there was a change in ownership. Has anyone dealt with him? Good, bad?


granted my ring is not an engagement or wedding ring, but i do have a ti w/silver inlay ring from boone. my boyfriend gave it to me for valentines day (aww sweet). he said that the customer service was great and had no problems with ordering or the engraving. i looooove the ring! its by far my favorite! i havent noticed any scratches on ceramic surfaces but i dont scrub the toilet with my ring either. i do wear it all the time and i should probably take it off when i ride but most of the time i forget to! 
as far as a wedding ring is concerned, in my opinion, if i were to work with stones i would put them in a bezel setting instead of the prong settings. i would catch the prongs on everything and risk loosing the stone. these are two of my favorite custom piece websites. they have some really great ideas for rings. 
www.raru.com 
www.jewelryexpert.com ~ this one is super blingy but awesome custom pieces.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

My wedding band is Ti. My wife's is half Ti, half gold.

It _will _mark a ceramic basin, but no biggie - we don't have a designer basin. Rarely happens.

Ti gets marked up with scratches, just like the gold.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

My wife and I are both active and cyclists. As she also works with kids, I wanted to get her something that would not scratch anyone and would be comfortable for riding. 

The engagement band I got her has the gold coming up on either side of where the diamonds are set. To look at it from the profile, it looks like the band gets thicker where the diamonds are. Realistically, the diamonds are set into a valley created by gold walls. She's had no problems with scratches, snagging or anything similar and it hasn't caused any issues with riding.

On the guy side, I have a pipe cut, plain gold band. It is low profile (flat), wider (I've got bigger hands) and moderately thick to take the punishment I dish out all the time at work and play. The ring is fairly heavy as a result, but it suits me just fine and works well for my active lifestyle.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

georgezilla said:


> granted my ring is not an engagement or wedding ring, but i do have a ti w/silver inlay ring from boone. my boyfriend gave it to me for valentines day (aww sweet). he said that the customer service was great and had no problems with ordering or the engraving. i looooove the ring! its by far my favorite! i havent noticed any scratches on ceramic surfaces but i dont scrub the toilet with my ring either. i do wear it all the time and i should probably take it off when i ride but most of the time i forget to!
> as far as a wedding ring is concerned, in my opinion, if i were to work with stones i would put them in a bezel setting instead of the prong settings. i would catch the prongs on everything and risk loosing the stone. these are two of my favorite custom piece websites. they have some really great ideas for rings.
> www.raru.com
> www.jewelryexpert.com ~ this one is super blingy but awesome custom pieces.


Great. I like the Bezel. Thanks. Good suggestion.

About the Boone...how long ago was this that he ordered it? I know they've recently changed hands.

I really like the Ti rings, but it's difficult when you can't see them anywhere but on the internet. I wish stores stocked them! I have a pretty short/small finger, so size is definitely a concern.


----------



## LenMcC (Apr 10, 2007)

my girlfriend (biochemist) and i (engineer) half joke about wedding band tatoos. i very nearly ripped my finger off my senior year in high school when my class ring got hung up on a soccer goal. it was quite a scene in the ER as they tried cutting this large tough ring off my splayed finger. thankfully it only took them like an hour, hour and a half tops. you won't catch me wearing a ring while doing anything i wouldn't do in a cashmere sweater.


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

Bluebug32 said:


> Great. I like the Bezel. Thanks. Good suggestion.
> 
> About the Boone...how long ago was this that he ordered it? I know they've recently changed hands.
> 
> I really like the Ti rings, but it's difficult when you can't see them anywhere but on the internet. I wish stores stocked them! I have a pretty short/small finger, so size is definitely a concern.


i received the ring in feb of this year. didnt know about the change of hands, so not much help there! i really love the ring and its super comfy! 
ti rings are pretty easy to find. if you go to a jeweler, most will have a few to look at and you can get sized for free! good luck and congrats!


----------



## jckid (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a diamond wedding set, but I also have a titanium wedding band. When cycling, mountain biking, and running I NEVER wear rings. A friend of mine once tripped and fell when running, and she bent her wedding and engagement rings so badly that it injured her finger and damanged the rings. I wear my diamond set to work, when going out, etc. I wear the titanium ring when hiking, camping, traveling, etc.


----------



## btboone (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi guys. My company has never really changed hands; I have been making the rings full time for the last 6 years, and Brett a former employee has been making the bike parts at his own shop about 60 miles from me. He took over another shop with 40 employees and is having a tough time keeping above it all. Bike part turnaround times have suffered. The ring turnaround time from my shop is the same day or two that I've tried to do for years.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

btboone said:


> Hi guys. My company has never really changed hands; I have been making the rings full time for the last 6 years, and Brett a former employee has been making the bike parts at his own shop about 60 miles from me. He took over another shop with 40 employees and is having a tough time keeping above it all. Bike part turnaround times have suffered. The ring turnaround time from my shop is the same day or two that I've tried to do for years.


This is great to hear because I really like your rings!

Wow, talk about customer service  :thumbsup:


----------



## btboone (Apr 28, 2004)

I do what I can. :thumbsup:

Here's one dedicated to you guys.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

Holy crap. I am impressed.

PM sent.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Do you DJ too? Maybe we can just book you for the whole evening 


Nice work


----------



## clark (Mar 26, 2006)

You can get a diamond set in the center of a ying-yang like swirl formed by the two sides of the ring coming together at the top. The cut diamond is held by two small grooves in the gold. The top ends up flush with the gold so it never gets hung up.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

clark said:


> You can get a diamond set in the center of a ying-yang like swirl formed by the two sides of the ring coming together at the top. The cut diamond is held by two small grooves in the gold. The top ends up flush with the gold so it never gets hung up.


pics?


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

*Wow*

Prettiest rings I have ever seen. I really notice pretty jewelry and your rings are amazing... especially the sculpted pear with the companion. All the rings are both simple and unique. Really really nice.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

[guy response]
Back to the original question.... I take my wedding ring off for sports. I use a small carabiner for my keys, and the ring slides onto it while it's not on my finger. Mine is a fairly inexpensive white gold band - I didn't want to spend a lot on it, as I figured I'd eventually lose it or damage it badly.

My wife usually leaves her engagement ring at home for sports and wears only the wedding band. Sometimes, she wears neither.


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

My husband has a titanium ring and I've got a platinum one. We both take them off when biking, skiing, etc...just on the incase of breaking the fingers...I really don't want the ring cut off...


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

My wife and I never wear our rings or any kind of jewelery, simply because we found over the years that you can't wear it and have a very active lifestyle.

We both soon got bored with taking off rings and stuff whilst riding, windsurfing, climbing, etc..etc.. so all that sparkly stuff just sits in it's boxes and never gets worn.

I almost had my ring finger ripped right off because of a damn ring getting hung up on a climb once.

I know that females usually like rings, but what's the use of them if you never get to wear it?

Better off spending that money on something more useful, imo.



R.


----------



## clark (Mar 26, 2006)

Bluebug32 said:


> pics?


Unfortunately, nope.


----------



## mamagobikeride (Jul 12, 2006)

My husband and I just wear a simple wide band with our names on it. Our friend is a silversmith and he handmade them for us. Check out his website - he makes a lot of cool things:

http://www.hossrogers.com/

An acquaintance once told me that she lost her stone from her ring because she thought the riding gloves warped the prongs, so be careful if any of you do that!


----------



## Dirty D (Nov 12, 2004)

This is actually my husbands login, so I'm not Dirty D, but his wife, Jewell of Denial (to lazy to log off and on again).

I got a bike for my engagement "ring." A sparkley purple Turner 5spot. I kinda think engagement rings are silly. Why now just get a cool wedding band instead?

We ended up with matching Ti rings (wedding bands) from tirings.com. I love mine and my husband really likes his as well. He never takes it off, wears no other jewlery, never has, but it fits his personality great. We did not want anything flashy or really shiney, so we got a sandblasted finish on our bands. I got a minature version of his, but with a tiny diamond in it that is flush, if that makes any sense. I didn't want anything to snag and also to be able to wear it no matter what I do. I never take if off, except now since I'm VERY pregnant and my hands swell at night A LOT.

I liked working with the company tirings.com. They were excellent and they gave me suggestions, like the sandblasted finish. It can scrach the sink and leave a grey mark, but I'm just careful and try not to.

Lets see if I can find a pic of our rings...

-Julee (Jewell of Denial)

The inside of both rings says "RIDE WITH ME 4EVER 6-4-06" ahhh, how cute!


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

rewarder said:


> Be Creative!! How about a Carbon Fiber ring with a Titanium inset - or Titanium in the shape of a diamond. Not sure how the carbon fiber would hold up though. Do something that will make people talk. I always wanted to make a ring that looked like a seatpost clamp. Maybe this is just worthless informaiton. Good luck.


A carbon fiber ring will fail catastrophically, whereas a steel ring will fail gradually. So for safety you should go with a steel ring, if you don't mind rust all over your finger.


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry to drop in but this thread caught my eye. My girlfriend and I are in the beginning stages of looking for rings. We found this website of a jeweler in the Chicago area that supports "socially conscious and eco-friendly alternatives" to the big ring/diamond companies.

Just thought some of you might be interested.

http://www.leberjeweler.com/


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

julee, that just slays me! i love, love, love the inscription on the rings. 

how are you doing mama? i'm excited for you to meet your new playmate, be sure to keep us posted here in the WL, we're thinking of you!


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

G-Cracker said:


> Sorry to drop in but this thread caught my eye. My girlfriend and I are in the beginning stages of looking for rings. We found this website of a jeweler in the Chicago area that supports "socially conscious and eco-friendly alternatives" to the big ring/diamond companies.
> 
> Just thought some of you might be interested.
> 
> http://www.leberjeweler.com/


Interesting, thanks.

This is quite a process, isn't it? I can only imagine what planning the wedding will be like


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes, it is. I'm lucky that my girlfriend is very "low-maintenance" and wants a small, simple and inexpensive ceremony. She's not much for jewelry, either so I'm glad I don't have to spend 4-months salary in order to "prove" to her that I love her.  

Oh, and congratulations to you!


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

G-Cracker said:


> Yes, it is. I'm lucky that my girlfriend is very "low-maintenance" and wants a small, simple and inexpensive ceremony. She's not much for jewelry, either so I'm glad I don't have to spend 4-months salary in order to "prove" to her that I love her.
> 
> Oh, and congratulations to you!


It hasn't happened yet, but thanks and congrats to you too!

I'm pretty non traditional when it comes to such things and pretty low-maintenance too. For the past 4 years, Rob and I have exchanged boxes of bike parts for every major holiday and anniversary


----------



## Yvonne (Sep 4, 2007)

"The inside of both rings says "RIDE WITH ME 4EVER 6-4-06" ahhh, how cute!"

ohmigosh. I LOVE this! 

I've been shopping around for a nice ring for an active, not much into jewelry type (me!), but it's mostly just wishful thinking for now...*sigh*

I found a setting I really like in titanium on ebay with a tension set cz, but I think a sapphire would be much prettier. does anyone know if that's the sort of thing that can be switched out?


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

Yvonne said:


> "The inside of both rings says "RIDE WITH ME 4EVER 6-4-06" ahhh, how cute!"
> 
> ohmigosh. I LOVE this!
> 
> ...


From what I've read and been told, it is _possible_ to pry it apart and still have the springiness in the metal remain to hold a new stone. The problem you'll have is you'll need to match the stone dimensions exactly or it may be loose. Perhaps Mr. Boone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## btboone (Apr 28, 2004)

It is possible, but it would be best for the manufacturer to trade it out. If the stone size changes, it might affect the ring size.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

JOD - those are awesome! BTW, I know it's early - but hope everything goes really well/smooth!!

I have a pretty basic Boone Ti ring with no stones. I always had to take my wedding ring off when I rode. I don't usually remove the Ti ring. Great and cheap. 

Wish that I could get my Boone aluminum bash guard, though. :madman:


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement on the baby. I never thought being pregnant was going to be a walk in tha park, but this is very diffucult. I'm about 37 (just under) weeks and my belly is measuring like 45+ on the outside. It's insane. The baby's probably big (like 8+ lbs) and I have like double the normal amount of amniotic fluid. Though I hate to say it, and I really hate this comment, I am "ready to pop." I don't even want to go into public, cuz I'm so tired of the crazy and unwelcome comments from people. I pray everyday that I go into labor asap. I'll be induced this coming Monday if I don't go into labor on my own before that. I can't wait to get on with my life. Pretty much I just sleep, read, and lay in bed and I'm so difficult for my sweet husband to handle. 

Anyway, sorry for the hijack.

This is sorta unrelated, but here's a graphic we used for our wedding invitation and favors and kinda as a theme for our wedding.

Julee


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I really don't care much about all the little African kids perishing in the pursuit of rocks. DeBeers is evil just like Microsoft is evil and supporting such corporations probably means I'm supporting terrorism in Mongolia. I'm sure every piece of clothing I buy is made by a disadvantaged Chinese immigrant worker in a sweatshop who's probably sewn their hand to a shirt at least twice in life. I still won't walk around naked to make a statement. Such is the way the world works.

[/QUOTE]

"Such is the way the world works"

Because of people like you...


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

Ryder1 said:


> I really don't care much about all the little African kids perishing in the pursuit of rocks. DeBeers is evil just like Microsoft is evil and supporting such corporations probably means I'm supporting terrorism in Mongolia. I'm sure every piece of clothing I buy is made by a disadvantaged Chinese immigrant worker in a sweatshop who's probably sewn their hand to a shirt at least twice in life. I still won't walk around naked to make a statement. Such is the way the world works.


"Such is the way the world works"

Because of people like you...[/QUOTE]

I'm crying inside, really.


----------



## lkgeo (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations!
I had a similar question when we got engaged. I was hoping to find something with a little sparkle, and decided to skip the engagement ring and look for a sparkly wedding ring. Needed it to be durable and low-profile because I didn't want to have to take it off & worry about losing it, or have problems with cycling gloves, etc. I ended up with this one & I love it! The picture doesn't show how wonderfully it sparkles - all sorts of colors  
There are some more low-profile rings at http://allwomenstalk.com/top-10-celebration-tiffany-rings/


----------



## F3RGETTE (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't wear my ring while I ride for multiple reasons. I scratched up my promise ring pretty good in a wreck, so I don't want that to happen to my wedding ring. Also, my fingers swell in heat & exertion, so it would get uncomfortable pretty fast. My husband sometimes wears his, sometimes not. But he picked his with the intent of being able to wear it while riding.

I didn't want something big & flashy, or annoying to wear. So I had mine custom-made by a local artisan jeweler. It's white gold with a tiny diamond, flanked by celtic knots. The celtic knots have special meaning for us, and diamond is my birth stone. Don't let the word "custom" scare you off. Total cost was less than $400. This was my engagement ring and now serves as my wedding band. I didn't see the point in having separate rings. The diamond is set into the band, so I don't have to worry about wearing prongs off. or getting it caught on anything. It's sparkly enough to be obviously a wedding ring, and feminine enough that I don't feel like I'm wearing a man ring . But it's definitely not your average engagement/wedding ring.

My husband first ordered a tungsten carbide ring, but then decided it was too heavy and ordered an almost identical ring in titanium. He says it's super comfortable to wear and nearly weightless. He got his from www.e-weddingbands.com. I'm not sure why people are so concerned about titanium scratching things... do you regularly chuck your wedding ring at your sink? Get a ring holder (or a little bowl) to keep in the bathroom and you'll never have to worry about dropping it in the sink or down the shower drain.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

formica said:


> ...and they don't do an anus check when you are leaving the premises.


Really?

I'm totally gonna sue that guy who was working the gate.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

500th vote for a metal stronger than gold. When I was married (the metal choice had nothing to do with the demise of the uniion...) I had a plain gold band. It took a beating, every scratch showed. I vote for Ti or a design on the band to help hide the wear of outdoor activities and normal wear and tear. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Oct 18, 2006)

ive got an idea. my fiancee, just takes hers of and puts it in a safe place in the car, or puts it on her necklace.


----------



## arnijr (Jun 21, 2007)

I wasn't going to comment more on this thread, already posted my recommendation for a narrow gold band and my belief that the scratches don't really matter, they add character if anything. I actually feel that a gold band that's obviously not brand new is nice on your finger. 
I've been reading the thread though and all the suggestions of titanium give me pause, strictly on a personal level mind you. The issue for me is what happens if I break my finger or it starts swelling for some other reason. I'd be afraid first responders would not be able to cut the ring off. I'd feel compelled to carry tools capable of cutting titanium rings off swollen fingers. This would in my opinion make titanium rings unsuitable, for active people in particular. Perhaps this problem is an urban myth, in that case please correct me because I love the actual titanium rings.


----------



## btboone (Apr 28, 2004)

It is an urban myth. I actually did have a customer that had to get one cut off. They had no problem doing so. She bought another without hesitation. If people have that concern when they come to my shop, I show them firsthand me cutting through a ring with a hacksaw in about 5 seconds. Normal ring cutters work fine. Titanium has the reputation of being stronger than steel, but there are a lot of steels that are stronger; it's the strength to weight ratio that makes it so good for the aerospace industry.


----------



## arnijr (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, that's a relief. Checked out the rings on your site and they look great, especially the ones with the carbon fiber. There're no issues with the carbon fiber and titanium, different heat expansion or something like that?


----------



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

I sound like one of the only traditionalists here. I have a traditional 3 stone wedding band with a 1 carat diamond in the middle (before I knew much about the mining, etc, but I do love it!). I chose a wedding band with channel set diamonds that I could wear when I am active and riding. I discovered that I hate riding in any rings. I always leave my rings at home when I know I'm going to ride. I hate having jewelry on when I ride, run, etc. I only wear my e-ring when we "go out" because I work with my hands at my job.


----------



## btboone (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Arnijr. I'm pretty proud of the carbon fiber ones. I've had no issues with them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Good ring /cheap ring*

Active married women here and I have 2 rings. The really nice one I wear when I'm out( dinner, parties, etc.) and then the everyday one I wear during activities and such. Most people don't realize that if you injure your finger your ring acts like a turnicate and will need to be cut off. Otherwise your finger will suffer damage form the lack of blood flow. And they will cut your ring in half at the ER if the finger is broken. So thats why I wear a junker if I wear one at all when biking. Just something to think about.


----------



## TequilaRose (Mar 4, 2007)

Just saw this thread.

You may want to check out here: http://www.booneti.com/
He has some great inset designs that look ideal for active folks that would be perfect for an engagement ring.

The guy who does these rings also does custom ti work. And he used to specialize in making bike cogs and cranks (he's sold that part of his business now and focuses making jewelry).

My husband & I got our wedding bands from him (I didn't haven an engagement ring at all). We had a very specific design that we wanted on our ti rings, and it took months to find someone who did truely custom work. He turned the rings around a just a few days and they were perfect.


----------



## Carrie D (Dec 19, 2007)

I love the look of anniversary bands. My wedding ring is a vintage one and we used it as an engagement ring too. If you do a google image search for anniversary band, you will get an idea what it looks like. Except mine has fewer stones & looks older.  But I still love it.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Simple Ti bands are so cheap that you can just order one to test for durability. I've ordered one to get used to the idea of wearing a ring (I'm a guy) and to bash it around a bit.

On the whole 'ethical diamond' thing: http://www.diamonds.ca/gift/index.shtml

These guys mine in Canada and use 50% of their gross profit to clear landmines in Mozambique. Can't get any more ethically sound than that!


----------



## DH Diva (May 25, 2004)

One thing to consider is the repairability of certain metals. When I got engaged, I really wanted a stainless steel ring because they look cool and I figured it would be really durable. Turns out, if they have to cut it off say in the ER, a jeweler can't fix stainless. I looked and couldn't find a single one that could fix it if it was cut. I'm not sure how repairable titanium is, so it's certainly something to ask a jeweler when shopping.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Don't sh!t where you eat!*

robdamanii: Such is the way the world works

me: Because of people like you

robdamanii: I'm crying inside, really. 

me: I was not attempting to hurt you - I'm not so arrogant to think I can guilt-trip someone (on-line, no less!) who admits they care more about shiny rocks than human beings. Heck, I admire your honesty - at least you don't think you're one thing while you're really another, like 99% of people. And I agree, to live morally in the western world indeed takes an astronomical effort. What I don't agree with is blaming your moral shortcomings on big bad corporations and trying to hide your moral irresponsiblilty therein.

If we're going to exploit the planet economically, we have to take global responsiblilty. It just won't work otherwise. Not for long, anyhow. We can't have our cake and eat it, too.

We face global climate change, widespread environmental damage, terrorist attacks from oil-producing countries, soaring deficits our generation will never repay, etc. - hardly a time to start rationalizing one's behavior unless you want the whole ship to sink.

Perhaps you don't care. Perhaps that's our evolutionary flaw that will end our specie and there's nothing that can be done about it: We care about other humans and the next generation, but far less than we like to recognize. Your moral apathy is the norm. I can't blame you. I'm more like you than I'd like to admit.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

btboone said:


> Thanks Arnijr. I'm pretty proud of the carbon fiber ones. I've had no issues with them.


Just a note to thank you, btboone. I got a second wedding ring for Christmas this year. It's custom, wide, ti, and _georgeous_. Although I wear a traditional diamond wedding band (gasp! the horror!!!) when I'm not biking, the second ring was given to me to wear when riding. Stones and full-fingered gloves don't mix well together.

Boone Rings did a superb job, were excellent to deal with, and quickly (really quickly!), happily helped out when we made a sizing error. I couldn't recommend them more highly. Thanks very much.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

A little late, and I am a guy but...Being active and working with machine tools, I resorted to simply wearing an O-ring 24-7. The Ring goes on when we are out together....
CDT


----------



## drtgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

I never wear my ring when participating in sports. My hands tend to swell up then the ring is welded to my finger for at least a day. Mine is die cut for lack of a better word (like a flower vine) and the pointy leaf parts poke into my finger.

I say go with a nice e-ring and a plain gold band. That way she can wear the plain band when working out and pair it with the rock for work and going out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> People get tattoos in weirder places and for weirder reasons. The problem remains that nearly all employers will look at you and instantly form an opinion based upon an exposed tattoo, and many employers have clauses specifically stating that no exposed tattoos are allowed. How nice that a sentiment of life long committment can be a life long burden as well. Not really the intended purpose, is it now?


Well, you can wear a ring over the tattoo ring at work, duh. My wife and I have tattoo rings that are usually under a regular wedding ring most of the time. We did it for when were are climbing, biking, or doing some other physical activity and still wanted to have a "ring" on.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

What are the odds that a jeweler would have to cut off the ring anyway? And wouldn't stainless steel be cheaper to replace than other metals? I know- the sentimental value/ don't want to replace it entirely. But with any other metal, you might end up losing it, damaging it beyond repair, etc. etc.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> Again, who cares? They aren't related to me, they're not my family, so why should I waste my limited amount of sympathy for human beings on them? They're doing what they need to do to make a living, just like everyone else.


They are related to you. They are your family. If more people opened their minds to that realization, there would be no need for gods or heavens.

>>>click<<<


----------



## DH Diva (May 25, 2004)

Christine said:


> What are the odds that a jeweler would have to cut off the ring anyway? And wouldn't stainless steel be cheaper to replace than other metals? I know- the sentimental value/ don't want to replace it entirely. But with any other metal, you might end up losing it, damaging it beyond repair, etc. etc.


Uh, the odds of a jeweler having to cut off your ring are pretty much zero?? I said ER, not jeweler. From the research I did, fixing a nice ring (as long as it's not super fancy/ornate like mine) is much cheaper than replacing it. And if you can fix it, why not? Too many things are disposable these days.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

DH Diva said:


> Uh, the odds of a jeweler having to cut off your ring are pretty much zero?? I said ER, not jeweler. From the research I did, fixing a nice ring (as long as it's not super fancy/ornate like mine) is much cheaper than replacing it. And if you can fix it, why not? Too many things are disposable these days.


Out of curiosity, what does it cost to repair a simple gold ring? Ti rings are $65-100 so replacement is pretty cheap.

I see your point about disposability, but from an _environmental_ perspective, in a month most of us throw away more material in the form of soda cans than goes into a ring. Now, if you're talking about the symbolism inherent in a ring, that's another matter


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

finger51 said:


> They are related to you. They are your family. If more people opened their minds to that realization, there would be no need for gods or heavens.
> 
> >>>click<<<


God is a farce and Heaven is a tool to draw the weak into a religion with promises it can't bring to the table.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> God is a farce and Heaven is a tool to draw the weak into a religion with promises it can't bring to the table.


I completely agree. My point was that if people cared about each other like they were brethren, we would have no need for such delusions. Best of luck!


----------

